# Set an image as a background of a window



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 19, 2007)

Hello frnds,
I am a 14 year old boy .This is my second tutorial .My first tutorial was disliked by everyone before 6 months.Plz kindly reply that were u knowing this trick or not .

If u want to set an image as the background of a window follow these steps:-
a>Create an file with .ini extension and name it desktop.U can make it in note pad.
b>Open it and place the following code:-

```
[{BE098140-A513-11D0-A3A4-00C04FD706EC}]
iconarea_image=adress if the image without the quotes 
iconarea_text=colour of the text
```
 
The code will appear the following


> [{BE098140-A513-11D0-A3A4-00C04FD706EC}]
> iconarea_image=C:\WINDOWS\Web\Wallpaper\VistaBliss.jpg
> iconarea_text=0x00FFFFFF


 

Screenshots:-
*www.geocities.com/siddharth_bhoot/1.JPG


*www.geocities.com/siddharth_bhoot/2..JPG



*www.geocities.com/siddharth_bhoot/3.JPG


*www.geocities.com/siddharth_bhoot/3.jpg



Screenshot2:-
*www.geocities.com/siddharth_bhoot/4.JPG


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 19, 2007)

gud...
 keep it up man...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 19, 2007)

For ur age, its a good tutorial, though I already knew it and I'm sure most of the members knew it.  
Keep it up buddy!


----------



## anandk (Jan 19, 2007)

good start sid, keep posting.
c this 2 btw *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46494&highlight=folder+background+explorer


----------



## Ron (Jan 19, 2007)

Keep Posting!!!!!!!!


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 19, 2007)

good one, maan.. welcome back.. reps comin up.


----------



## iMav (Jan 19, 2007)

good going bro ... nice 1 .... chotta vishal in the making


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 19, 2007)

good buddy keep going


----------



## salilrane (Jan 19, 2007)

cant see screenshotz


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 19, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> good going bro ... nice 1 .... *chotta vishal in the making*


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 20, 2007)

Great job!! +1 rep point for this tutorial. Keep them coming 

PS:
I wanted to give you one more rep point for the Priety Zinta pic  but forum rules stopped me from giving more than one rep point at a time.


----------



## techtronic (Jan 20, 2007)

Scorcher of a Tut


----------



## n2casey (Jan 20, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> good going bro ... nice 1 .... chotta vishal in the making



Liked ur way of compliments.    


@ siddharth_2463107

Nice start siddharth. Repu for u.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 21, 2007)

@ siddharth_2463107. keep it up kid


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 21, 2007)

thanks guys for ur appreciations
I am trying to find more and more tricks due to ur encouragements


----------



## vikas_patil60 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice tut.
But I read on some other location


----------



## sarkar (Jan 21, 2007)

thanx
i was in search for this 
excellent guy.........


----------



## plsoft (Jan 21, 2007)

Good tute. Nways is there any way to do the same for folders and sub folders?


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 21, 2007)

plsoft said:
			
		

> Good tute. Nways is there any way to do the same for folders and sub folders?


Thanks the same thing works in folders and sub-folders also


----------



## plsoft (Jan 22, 2007)

@siddharth- tried again, don't know why it doesn't work for me though i have followed the same  procedure. By the way do you have to create a  new file for every folder/sub-folder, or you can copy-paste the desktop.ini file you created earlier in the folders and sub-folders?


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 22, 2007)

plsoft said:
			
		

> @siddharth- tried again, don't know why it doesn't work for me though i have followed the same procedure. By the way do you have to create a new file for every folder/sub-folder, or you can copy-paste the desktop.ini file you created earlier in the folders and sub-folders?


I think now u should ask to proffesionals like Vishal Gupta or some other


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 23, 2007)

Windowpaper does the same job.


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 24, 2007)

dIgItaL_BrAt said:
			
		

> Windowpaper does the same job.


 
Ya frnd we can use it but then their will be no interest in changing it bcoz their will be no coding


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jan 24, 2007)

Now I have a question. If your image is bigger that the area where it is going to be placed, then the image gets cut. Is there any way to go around it?

I am attaching screenshot for better understanding.

 *aditya.shevade.googlepages.com/digit.jpg 

Aditya


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 24, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> Now I have a question. If your image is bigger that the area where it is going to be placed, then the image gets cut. Is there any way to go around it?
> 
> *aditya.shevade.googlepages.com
> 
> Aditya


I think u shold try by resizing the image


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jan 25, 2007)

That I know, but what of the aspect ratios are differant? And I cannot just go on changing the size of every image. Besides, I will have to try resising it many times, till it fits in the window. There must be another way.


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 25, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> That I know, but what of the aspect ratios are differant? And I cannot just go on changing the size of every image. Besides, I will have to try resising it many times, till it fits in the window. There must be another way.


 
I will try to find it by the time u put this question in the Q n A section.


----------



## pchacker (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks gud information


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jan 28, 2007)

Good work!
Don't worry.You'll gradually become an experienced member and reputation will come to you.


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 28, 2007)

Chetan1991 said:
			
		

> Good work!
> Don't worry.You'll gradually become an experienced member and reputation will come to you.


Thanks
were u born in 1991


----------



## imdbest (Jan 28, 2007)

very good for ur age

I knew that trick before, may be several others too
But never think whether people know what u tell or they don't, b'coz there are always 10 type of ppl, 01 who know & 01 who don't


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks buddy


----------



## fatguysmart (Mar 14, 2007)

Great tutorial.
I will try this one for sure!


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 14, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> For ur age, its a good tutorial, though I already knew it and I'm sure most of the members knew it.
> Keep it up buddy!



i support.. keep going.. we like ur tutorial


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Mar 15, 2007)

nahi aa raha. i pated the code like this
[{BE098140-A513-11D0-A3A4-00C04FD706EC}]
iconarea_image=C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\My Documents\Pritish\Wallpapers\1 part\Batman.jpg
iconarea_text=0x00FFFFFF


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 15, 2007)

Very nice tutorial 

This was a feature present in windows 98 and 95

i already knew it
rep u


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: for removal drives*

you know what we can do the same for our pendrives.. simply do the following and increase ur cool factor 



			
				Siddharth Maheshwari said:
			
		

> Hello frnds,
> I am a 14 year old boy .This is my second tutorial .My first tutorial was disliked by everyone before 6 months.Plz kindly reply that were u knowing this trick or not .
> 
> If u want to set an image as the background of a window follow these steps:-
> ...



replace the above code with 

```
[{BE098140-A513-11D0-A3A4-00C04FD706EC}]
iconarea_image=\VistaBliss .jpg
iconarea_text=0x00FFFFFF
```

and paste a jpg pic in ur pendrive with name VistaBliss.jpg


----------



## krates (Mar 15, 2007)

If The Six Month Ago Tutorial Has Given Not A Good Response This Tutorial  
May Cover All That Good Work Man.Thank You I DIDN'T Already Know That


----------



## mneo (Mar 17, 2007)

GUD tut ,  at 14 i hardly knew how to open a com  &  at 21 i am only gud enugh for posting thanx  &   u 14 year old genos  posting tricks thanx again buddy.


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for replys


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Apr 9, 2007)

Thnks Man I  Was Really Seraching For This Trick........


----------



## radonryder (Jun 4, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> For ur age, its a good tutorial, though I already knew it and I'm sure most of the members knew it.
> Keep it up buddy!


Nothing gr8 about knowing that at 14....
Ametures........


----------



## Manvendu Das (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi buddy U r gr8.Keep it up. U'll become very smart and system administrator in the long run.U already know C,VB,HTML gr8 going brother.


----------



## vish786 (Jun 11, 2007)

*GOOD TUTORIAL... I SEE  JUNIOR VISHAL IN YOU*


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 11, 2007)

thanks for the tut 

I did not knew .

not working on vista . may be only for xp

just now on vista . will try in xp later


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 10, 2007)

not working 

how to get it done pls i need it .


----------



## milnniki (Jul 10, 2007)

good tut 
keep posting!


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 10, 2007)

nice tut buddy, keep it up


----------



## coolendra (Jul 10, 2007)

nice tut jounior...... great going...!!!...


----------



## geeko (Jul 25, 2007)

hey, it worked when i applied it to D: drive, but it isnt working for any of it's sub folders..cud u help me with it...same prob as that of plsoft...


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2007)

geeko said:
			
		

> hey, it worked when i applied it to D: drive, but it isnt working for any of it's sub folders..cud u help me with it...same prob as that of plsoft...



try changing icon of the subfolder in which u have desktop.ini file and the image  for background.

it will surely work


----------



## mandeep444 (Jul 31, 2007)

nice work man.........


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 31, 2007)

Well. Its not new...
This file desktop.ini can be created in windows 98. By using folder options.
And if we apply a image background wallpaper for folder from there..it will work for XP too.
So all we need to do is to copy the content of that file which automatically gets created in windows 98.

Still a great tut.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 31, 2007)

good tut and the softs good too thnx to both of yaal


----------



## vineeth.gk (Aug 2, 2007)

YOU can also change the colours of the text

for indigo add iconarea_text=0x00ffff00 

for green add iconarea_text=123456

for violet add iconarea_text=14444444

for black add iconarea_text=0x00000000

for white add iconarea_text=0x00ffffff

for red add iconarea_text=0x0000fff

for yellow add iconarea_text=0x0000ffff


----------



## Ishan (Aug 13, 2007)

@Siddhu. Maheshwari
I am 20. But learnt this from u....SO Congrats...Dont Lose Hope! Keep Posting! Proud of u!


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 4, 2007)

Amaging Tutorial...!!

Keep it up...


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jul 27, 2008)

Thx a lot for the reply's Guys 
Just to Say *I AM BACK ! *
Finished my Tenth Class and Now in Eleventh


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 27, 2008)

gr8.

Is it work in Vista.


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jul 27, 2008)

@krazzy I have not tested in Vista(I dont have Vista )
But I think it should work


----------



## ashishstillthere (Aug 17, 2008)

hey plz tell me in detail as i am not be able to put any pic..


----------



## rook!e (Nov 11, 2008)

*it does not work in win xp proffesional !!*


----------

